# CC Mark I or II?



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

I am looking at grooming tools for hav puppy and wonder if I should go for CC's Mark I x-small or II small slicker brush?




Mark II small

I also plan on getting CC buttercomb 06, wood pin brush, Ice on Ice detangler spray and Happy Eyes shampoo.
Does this seem like a good shopping list for a puppy?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't help you so I hope someone notices your post. Willow hates to be brushed for some reason. I generally just comb her. I know they should be brushed though.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

I use the CC x-small and love the size, however Bingo is a very small dog (5.5 lbs). The larger one might do for a bigger dog, but I think the x-small would be perfect for legs, tails and ears.
That being said, as a retired groomer, my advice is to not use a slicker on a regular basis as it can be hard on a coat (easy to break hairs). It works best for teasing out shed hairs while blow drying or dematting on a drop coat breed like Havanese, and for daily grooming use a comb, if possible, or a quality pin brush.


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

cishepard said:


> I use the CC x-small and love the size, however Bingo is a very small dog (5.5 lbs). The larger one might do for a bigger dog, but I think the x-small would be perfect for legs, tails and ears.
> That being said, as a retired groomer, my advice is to not use a slicker on a regular basis as it can be hard on a coat (easy to break hairs). It works best for teasing out shed hairs while blow drying or dematting on a drop coat breed like Havanese, and for daily grooming use a comb, if possible, or a quality pin brush.


Thanks so much for your advise! What kind of brush would you recommend for a puppy, and for dematting? I am thinking of keeping it in a puppy cut or a longer puppy cut, not full coat.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

I think that the items you mentioned on your list would be fine to start - the wooden pin brush and the 006 buttercomb. Use the coarse end for combing the body and the fine end for around eyes and face plus picking out small mats. As your puppy grows and you get used to grooming and see the changes in coat texture, you may change to different tools ... or not : )


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

My favorite comb for Willow is the CC Feet & Face Bettercomb. I think it is the 006 one. I use it all over her body - not just the feet and face. It's really small but that is what I like. I also have the CC 005 Long Tooth. I'm not so fond of that one as it's almost too big for Willow's small body. She is 7-1/2 lbs. It works better on longer hair so if your dog is in a long coat it would work much better for you. I use the 005 on her tail and ears as the hair is longer there. I didn't see the 006 on Amazon any longer. You might check out Chewy or Showdogstore.com.


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks. I live in Norway, so we have it at www.waggytails.no. I will certainly go for the 006 (feet and face) one  
My sister uses a slicker brush on her bichon frise puppy and told me I needed one, so that's why I thought CC would be a good choice


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When my two were puppies I was able to use any comb or brush on them. When they started blowing coat everything changed. Like Jackie mentioned the CC feet & face comb is a must. I have a few CC buttercombs. Now that they have adult coats the #005 CC buttercomb is the one I use daily. I've have purchased several different slickers and use the one the groomer recommended, the Oscar Frank Universal. There is a stiff and softer one. You probably don't need it now, but it's works great on mats and the adult coat.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

My handler, Kacie Davis, thought highly of the wooden pin brush. She thought the slicker brushes split ends.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Marni said:


> My handler, Kacie Davis, thought highly of the wooden pin brush. She thought the slicker brushes split ends.


I purchased the oval CC wood pin brush a few years ago. It's a nice brush for daily brushing, but I haven't used it often. Scout has a dense coat and the slicker works the best for his coat, especially with the rain. I haven't noticed split ends, but he does get a haircut once a month. I can see it could cause split ends because it does break up mats.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I keep Perry in a puppy coat and like some others I do use the 006 on his all over his body - I love how small it is. I did recently get a CC pin brush and like that to start with so that I can then use the comb on trouble areas and can cover more of him in one swipe .


----------



## HavaneseFloof (Jan 1, 2019)

Melissa Brill said:


> I keep Perry in a puppy coat and like some others I do use the 006 on his all over his body - I love how small it is. I did recently get a CC pin brush and like that to start with so that I can then use the comb on trouble areas and can cover more of him in one swipe .


Which pin brush did you get?


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*pin brush*



HavaneseFloof said:


> Which pin brush did you get?


the oblong 2omm one. 
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B007KAFTFE/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

